
Mapping Drug Use by Testing Sewer Water - mblakele
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/07/mapping_drug_us.html
======
ilkhd2
Expensive to do on per individual basis if it is for government curiosity, but
can be used by corporation - let say some company that have unstable staff,
such as retailers, fast food chains, installs a device in the bathroom,
collect samples and once in let's say month send them to the lab. Can be used
for discrimination to enforce occasional drug users to work for smaller
salaries...

